# Ecran bleu après install de Windows 7



## golantrevize (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème assez étonnant *après* avoir installé Windows 7 via Boot Camp: l'écran bleu apparaît lors du premier démarrage du système et me donne une erreur en rapport au fichier "_nvlddmkm.dll_". Là: dump de la mémoire et redémarrage.

_Comment j'ai procédé pour installer ?_
_-Partitionnement avec Boot Camp sous Mac OS X Léopard
-Redémarrage sur un CD d'install de WinXp pour formater en NTFS (Windows 7 fait un formatage rapide, ce qui avait tendance à empêcher le démarrage d'XP à l'époque)
-Redémarrage sur le DVD d'install de Win 7 (dernière version en date)
-Installation
-Redémarrage
-Plantage !_

J'ai aussi essayé d'installer avec le formatage Win 7, même problème.

J'ai compris en arpentant les forums que le plantage dû au fichier "nvlddmkm.dll" venait des drivers Nvidia. J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé les drivers sensés enrayer le plantage, mais je ne peux pas les installer puisque 7 ne se lance pas jusqu'au bout et la partition windows n'est plus visible sous Leopard ^^.

_Pour info, j'ai un iMac Intel blanc 2,16 Ghz Core 2 Duo, 2Go de mémoire et bien sûr une carte graphique Nvidia GeForce 7600 GT._

Si quelqu'un savait comment résoudre ce problème je lui serais reconnaissant. Dans le pire des cas je reviendrai à XP sans tester la nouvelle mouture de windows...

Merci à vous !


----------



## golantrevize (29 Mai 2009)

j'up le sujet au cas où l'actualité aurait changé


----------



## Redgina (14 Janvier 2011)

Ça fait plusieurs heures et plusieurs fois que j'essaie d'installer  Windows 7 sur mon Imac avec Snow Leopard et je n'arrive à rien. J'ai  fait de multiples recherches sur des forums et autres sites de  discussion sans jamais avoir rien trouvé où on faisait mention de ce  problème. 

Je n'ai aucune connaissance technique en informatique mais je crois comprendre que votre problème est le même que moi : l'installation va très bien jusqu'au moment où Windows redémarre  afin de finaliser l'installation puis cet écran apparaît (voyez les 2 premières photos avec fond bleu).

Puis, l'ordinateur tente de redémarre à nouveau en boucle

Sur les plans techniques, j'ai un Imac acheté en 2007. Système 6.1 Snow  Leopard, processeur Intel Core 2 Duo. Ma version de bootcamp est à jour  (3.0,2). J'ai une version Windows 7 Premium, version 32 bits. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
SVP, soyez précis dans votre réponse. Je connais peu le jargon informatique.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Redgina a dit:


> Ça fait plusieurs heures et plusieurs fois que j'essaie d'installer  Windows 7 sur mon Imac avec Snow Leopard et je n'arrive à rien. J'ai  fait de multiples recherches sur des forums et autres sites de  discussion sans jamais avoir rien trouvé où on faisait mention de ce  problème.
> 
> Je n'ai aucune connaissance technique en informatique mais je crois comprendre que votre problème est le même que moi : l'installation va très bien jusqu'au moment où Windows redémarre  afin de finaliser l'installation puis cet écran apparaît (voyez les 2 premières photos avec fond bleu).
> 
> ...



Salut,

tu aurais du commencer par lire celà

http://www.focusmac.com/guide-installation-windows-7-sur-mac.html

où par cela 

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/Boot_Camp_installation-configuration.pdf

normalement, Windows 7 se charge directement sur invitation de Bootcamp, il propose le formatage correct, ta gymnastique entre le CD de XP et de Windows 7 n'a pas fonctionné

*Donc lis bien la procédure et recommence selon indications.* En relançant Bootcamp tu verras une commande INSTALLER Windows, c'est de là que tu dois partir avec ton Windows 7 - en clair tu devras la refaire

Surtout ne touche pas à ta partition, elle est faite. Le formatage également. Dans ton cas cela ressemblera à une mise à jour.

bonne lecture


----------



## Redgina (14 Janvier 2011)

Merci de votre réponse mais j'avais déjà consulté tous ces documents et rien n'avait fonctionné.

Aussi, je ne suis pas passé de Windows XP à Windows 7. J'ai installé windows 7 directement.
On m'avait par contre fourni une version OEM que j'ai remplacé par une version "retail". Mais ici encore rien ne marche.
Enfin, j'ai fait une mise à niveau pour OS X Leopard Snow et toujours le même problème d'écran bleu et de boucle sans fin.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.
Je vous reprécise que je ne suis pas un expert dans le jargon informatique : j'ai besoin de réponses détaillées et simples.
Merci encore.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Redgina a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse mais j'avais déjà consulté tous ces documents et rien n'avait fonctionné.
> 
> Aussi, je ne suis pas passé de Windows XP à Windows 7. J'ai installé windows 7 directement.
> On m'avait par contre fourni une version OEM   que j'ai remplacé par une version "retail" . Mais ici encore rien ne marche.
> ...



Bien, j'espère que vous avez une sauvegarde Time Machine, ou un Clone de votre disque datant d'avant votre mésaventure 

Vous ne dites rien de ce qui ce passe quand vous lancez Bootcamp depuis votre session MAC, pas avec la touche ALT

La manoeuvre indiquée doit se faire depuis votre SESSION selon le message n° 4


----------



## Redgina (14 Janvier 2011)

Oui j'ai une copie de sauvegarde du disque avec 

En fait j'ai tout tenté.
J'ai retiré la partition pour windows avec l'assistant bootcamp puis reprise le processus à nouveau en démarrage à partir de Mac (pas de alt).

J'ai suivi l'ensemble des instructions telles que spécifiées :
partition du disque,
insertion du dvd windows
sélection de la partition bootcamp du disque
formatage de la partition 
le processus d'installation se poursuit alors jusqu'à un redémarrage avec windows, mais il y a plantage en cours de tentative de démarrage avec l'écran bleu.

Je ne suis pas un pro, mais je sais tout de même suivre des indications. C'est pas très sorcier tout ça. 
J'ai contacté un technicien mac qui soupçonne que mon disque dur pourrait être endommagé. C'est une piste.
En fait, je n'ai rien vu de tel nulle part ailleurs comme message d'erreur et de plantage.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Redgina a dit:


> Oui j'ai une copie de sauvegarde du disque avec
> 
> En fait j'ai tout tenté.
> 
> ...



Bon je mets en grand et gras ce qui peut avoir une incidence sur le tout

En supprimant la partition, Mac OS garde une trace ...

Dans un tel cas, mon Premium Resseller conseille à tout le monde de sauvegarder, et de refaire son Mac à neuf. 
Le disque dur n'est pas en cause si le MAC démarre sur son OS

Attend d'autres avis plus éclairés ta sauvegarde peut être très utile

*Ma mise en garde n'a pas servie :* selon le message n° 4

_Surtout ne touche pas à ta partition, elle est faite. Le formatage également. Dans ton cas cela ressemblera à une mise à jour._


----------



## Redgina (14 Janvier 2011)

Oui, en fait la mise en garde est arrivée après que j'ai fait le processus pour enlever la partition. J'ai donc été honnête.

Je me doute que l'ordinateur garde une trace de la partition, même si elle n'apparaît plus. 

Je vais attendre d'autres précisions avant de procéder à une réinstallation complète de OS X snow. 
Je voudrais tout de même être bien certain que Time Machine a une copie de tout mes documents et que je vais pouvoir les récupérer facilement.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Redgina a dit:


> Oui, en fait la mise en garde est arrivée après que j'ai fait le processus pour enlever la partition. J'ai donc été honnête.  c'est la première fois que je lis ça ...
> 
> Je me doute que l'ordinateur garde une trace de la partition, même si elle n'apparaît plus.
> 
> ...



Je me serais douté, c'est le coup classique, désolé 

Ben Time Machine, il suffit de savoir la date à laquelle les mauvaises manoeuvres ont été faites pour agir en conséquence. Faut peut-être enregistrer sur un autre support ce qui est vital


----------



## Redgina (14 Janvier 2011)

Merci,
Je vais donc attendre de voir si le problème vient du disque qui serait endommagé.
En espérant que cela ne sera pas un coût ($) classique trop élevé.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

Redgina a dit:


> Merci,
> Je vais donc attendre de voir si le problème vient du disque qui serait endommagé.
> En espérant que cela ne sera pas un coût ($) classique trop élevé.



Si tu as posté ce message depuis ton MAC ce n'est pas ton disque ...
Remarque, ton technicien doit gagner sa croute ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

dernières nouvelles : Bootcamp

http://www.macg.co/news/vo...dans-boot-camp

Citation :

Avec Mac OS X 10.6.6, Apple a étendu à l'ensemble des Mac les modifications dans Boot Camp qui avaient été apportées par le MacBook Air (lire : Les pilotes Windows 7 et le MacBook Air 2010 ). Ainsi, seul Windows 7 est désormais officiellement supporté, au détriment de Windows Vista et XP.

Conséquence : Apple déconseille d'utiliser les pilotes fournis sur le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard. À la place, l'installeur Boot Camp se chargera à la fin de l'installation de télécharger les pilotes les plus récents et les plus adaptés à la machine (avec le choix de les graver ou de les transférer sur une clef USB pour les installer une fois sous Windows). On devrait néanmoins toujours pouvoir bricoler pour installer Vista ou XP, mais Apple ne fournira plus que des pilotes adaptés à la version la plus récente de Windows 7.

Image : du téléchargement

http://static.macg.co/img/...110-155415.jpg


----------



## D_dream (22 Janvier 2011)

Petite anecdote, étant nouveau sur Mac j'avais installé windows 7 sur mon Imac 27 en passant par bootcamp bien sûr, pas de soucis à l'installation mais écran bleu et reboot suite à l'installation de driver de la magic mouse... Je n'ai jamais réussi à résoudre le problème !
Comme maintenant je me passe très bien de windows, je redémarre sous mac, et à l'ouverture de la session mon dieu que c'est lent !!! Je vire les préférences dashboard, dock etc... passe un coup de Onyx rien n'y fais... je fais un reset PVRAM, pareil...
Là je viens de supprimer la partition boot camp où était installé WM7, je redémarre ouvre ma session mac et là miracle !!!! Tout est redevenu comme avant, plus de lenteurs !! Bref, je suis pas prêt de revenir chez billou moi.
Je sais que mon post dans ce topic est un peu hors sujet mais je voulais partager cette petite anecdote 
Sur ce, je suis devenu un mac user taliban à présent


----------



## Wilfried02 (9 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous
Pareil pour moi Imac 24 late 2006 écran bleu en fin d'install windows 7 32bits via boot camp. J'ai essayé plusieurs versions de Windows 7, rien à faire. Vista fonctionne parfaitement mais pas de mise à jour possible vers windows 8 ou 10 à partir de Vista. Il faut absolument passer par Windows 7. je suis bloqué moi aussi. Cet ordinateur fonctionne à merveille, je lui ai mis un SSD c'est une véritable formule 1 qui démarre en quelques secondes sur mac os, le problème c'est qu'Apple nous bloque nos machines sous prétexte qu'elles sont vieilles pour en acheter une autre. Je suis absolument contre ce procédé et je ne me débarrasserai pas de cette machine qui marche bien mieux que tout ce que je vois passer en tant que technicien informatique.
bonne soirée et bon courage à tous


----------



## Wilfried02 (9 Février 2021)

J'ai trouvé  il faut rebooter sur le CD en appuyant sur la touche option puis quand le cd se lance appuyer sur F8 jusqu'à ce qu'il propose l'invite de commande MS DOS. De là en ligne de commande il faut aller supprimer le fichier qui se trouve sur le disque C (le disque partitionné par bootcamp. le fichier se trouve dans Windows/Système32/Driver et c'est le fichier nvlddmkm.sys. après cette opération on redémarre tranquillement sur la partie du disque dur qui contient windows et l'installation se termine.
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

@Wilfried02
Tu sais que le message d'origine date de 2009. Et tu es le premier membre qui installe une version de Windows 7 dans un si vieil iMac de 2006.


Wilfried02 a dit:


> Vista fonctionne parfaitement mais pas de mise à jour possible vers windows 8 ou 10


Tu peux oublier toute mise à jour au-delà de Windows 7, Microsoft ne diffuse plus depuis belle lurette le fichier de mise à jour qui au début était gratuit et ensuite payant. Avec ton iMac de 2006 tu ne dois pas pouvoir faire grand-chose y compris dans l'installation de navigateurs internet.

Pour information, Apple n'installe plus de lecteur SuperDrive depuis les modèles de l'année 2012.


----------



## Wilfried02 (9 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> @Wilfried02
> Tu sais que le message d'origine date de 2009. Et tu es le premier membre qui installe une version de Windows 7 dans un si vieil iMac de 2006.
> 
> Tu peux oublier toute mise à jour au-delà de Windows 7, Microsoft ne diffuse plus depuis belle lurette le fichier de mise à jour qui au début était gratuit et ensuite payant. Avec ton iMac de 2006 tu ne dois pas pouvoir faire grand-chose y compris dans l'installation de navigateurs internet.
> ...


Alors je vais te faire sourire mais là je t'écris depuis mon imac late 2006 sous windows 8.1 et je pense que je peux faire la mise à jour vers 10. Je suis par contre en 32 bits car pas le choix vu que je n'ai que 2 gigas de mémoire vive. Si tu veux je peux t'envoyer la photo de l'ordi en train de fonctionner si ça t'intéresse
Et en plus c'est hyper fluide, la carte nvidia est reconnue, la carte réseau aussi, donc je suis en wifi 5ghz


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2021)

Wilfried02 a dit:


> Alors je vais te faire sourire mais là je t'écris depuis mon imac late 2006 sous windows 8.1 et je pense que je peux faire la mise à jour vers 10. Je suis par contre en 32 bits car pas le choix vu que je n'ai que 2 gigas de mémoire vive. Si tu veux je peux t'envoyer la photo de l'ordi en train de fonctionner si ça t'intéresse
> Et en plus c'est hyper fluide, la carte nvidia est reconnue, la carte réseau aussi, donc je suis en wifi 5ghz


Je ne dis pas le contraire, mais ça ne doit pas être très joyeux sous OS X dont on ne connait pas la version. Pour une mise à jour vers Windows 10, normalement le fichier légal n'est plus disponible et à ce titre on ne parlera que de légalité. Ensuite avec seulement 2 Go de mémoire, qu'est-ce que tu peux donc utiliser comme logiciels ?

Bref, ça doit t'amuser mais il ne faudra pas demander l'impossible avec un si vieil iMac.


----------



## Wilfried02 (9 Février 2021)

Non c'est certain il ne faut pas demander l'impossible, mais comme j'avais changé le DD par un SSD niveau réactivité ça le fait bien. Coté apple je suis bloqué et limité par la pomme  sur 10.7.5 du coup pour le navigateur je suis avec firefox legacy, ça se passe plutôt correctement pour les mails facebook youtube. et donc coté microsoft là je suis sous 8.1, j'attends avant de passer sous 10 car je le trouve plutôt bien là. Pour faire de la bureautique de l'internet un peu de retouche photo et de la visio ou diffuser de la musique, ça le fait super bien. ça tombe bien je ne suis pas gamer ni vidéaste. Pourquoi je voulais à tout prix y arriver c'est parce que cette machine fonctionne à merveille même sous linux Deepin et que je trouve scandaleux cette politique de la pomme qui déclare inutilisable des machines qui fonctionnent encore. Pour passer de 7 à 8.1 j'ai gravé une image disque de 8.1 32 bit. J'ai booté coté microsoft donc 7 s'est allumé. et j'ai lancé le cd tout simplement et 8.1 a fait la mise à jour. J'avais les clés produits donc impecable.
Bonne soirée à toi et au plaisir


----------

